# Palm Kernal Oil



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find PKO in the DFW area? I want to try a new recipe but don't want to buy in bulk and I haven't been able to find any locally.

Thanks :biggrin


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Did you try the health food stores, they usually carry it in small amounts

They claim there is a shortage of palm oil this year..??
But you should be able to get some at HFS


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! I didn't think about a HFS - I'll try that.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.suppliesbystar.com/palmkerneloil.html

This lady is in Benbrook, right off of hwy 377 she is really easy to get to, and super nice. If you call her, you can usually pic up that day or the next at her house. She is a little west and south of Fort Worth, south of the traffic circle/Ridgemar Mall.

Sheryl


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Sheryl said:


> http://www.suppliesbystar.com/palmkerneloil.html
> 
> This lady is in Benbrook, right off of hwy 377 she is really easy to get to, and super nice. If you call her, you can usually pic up that day or the next at her house. She is a little west and south of Fort Worth, south of the traffic circle/Ridgemar Mall.
> 
> Sheryl


OH MY! Thank you so much for posting, I had no idea there was a local supply! I think my bank account is in trouble LOL.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

yes, and she has lye in a 50 lb bucket. You can pick it up and you don't have to pay hazemat charges etc. on it

http://store.suppliesbystar.com/sohy50lb.html

Sheryl

I think she does sell it in smaller amounts. go to her index and just search through it.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I have almost a full bucket of the palm kernal oil, and I don't like it. I probably won't use it again.

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My last purchase of PKO was flakes. It cost me just a little bit more but was so worth not having to take a chisel to a 50 pound brick. LOL


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

my bad! what I have is palm oil, not palm kernal oil....sorry. but I still don't like the palm oil. :nooo

Sheryl


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

www.tayloredconcepts.com is in dallas/garland line. lots of soap goodies


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK Sheryl will take that palm oil from you


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok Sondra, it's yours. :biggrin

Sheryl


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Kalne said:


> My last purchase of PKO was flakes. It cost me just a little bit more but was so worth not having to take a chisel to a 50 pound brick. LOL


How do you use the flakes? I saw that option on the Columbus site but didn't understand how it worked. 50 pound bricks don't sound like much fun...


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

winestonefarm said:


> www.tayloredconcepts.com is in dallas/garland line. lots of soap goodies


Wow, not only do they have PKO but they have a ton of FO's! Thanks for posting, I've bookmarked their site and will probably spend the next week browsing their fragrances!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wish there were more critiques of her scents in soap on soapscentreview I am going to check out the old dish archives. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use Taylor Concepts as really dislike ordering stuff on line.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Just weigh the flakes like any other oil. When I bought the cube I had to take a screw driver to it like a chisel. Then it broke into chunks which were always the last thing to melt in my pot. The flakes melt faster.


----------

